# Pressure Points in Ride Insanos - Need New Boots



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought a pair of Ride Insanos last Spring. They felt great in the shop and even felt good the rest of last year (probably 5 or 6 days on the hill).

Early this year I started getting terrible pressure points on the very tip of each inside ankle bone. I can manage through the day with it hurting like hell, but it's bad enough that my ankle bones are sensitive to the touch for a few days after riding. Multiple days back to back gets pretty painful.

Long story short I took them to a shop with a boot fitting department and spent 2 hours with two guys at the shop trying to fix it (*big props to Sturtevant's in Bellevue!*) but nothing worked. We just concluded that the shape of my ankles just hit the wrong spot in the boot.

Anyone have similar problems with Ride Insanos, or other boots? And if so, did you find boots that didn't have the problem?

I need to find some new boots but want to narrow down the search since originally the Insanos felt fine in the shop.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait you spent 2 hours and they couldn't fix this? You need to cut a x in the point where the ankle protrudes, then put a foam donut over it, and then to cap it off cut some foam so the shell is pushed back from the liner above the ankle bone. Seriously this is a common problem with a lot of people I've fixed hundreds of these.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait you spent 2 hours and they couldn't fix this? You need to cut a x in the point where the ankle protrudes, then put a foam donut over it, and then to cap it off cut some foam so the shell is pushed back from the liner above the ankle bone. Seriously this is a common problem with a lot of people I've fixed hundreds of these.


Maybe I should remove the props for the shop then....

They punched out the area, and tried adding some really dense foam a few different ways but nothing helped, strapping back in and doing a little carpet boarding produced the pain again. However, they never tried cutting anything within the liner or outer shell. Maybe they didn't want to do anything permanent to the boot.

Are you cutting the liner, or the outer boot? The issue seems to be the way the ankle pocket in the liner lines up with the ringlet that threads the inner laces and the seams on the tongue and outer boot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cut the liner. What you do is slit an x over the ankle bone, pull some foam out. Then put a donut around the ankle bone you might need to trim this a bit give or take. Also you can't effectively "punch" a snowboard boot due to how it's built it's not a ski boot. These guys are trying ski shit on a snowboard boot. Then you need to run a foam shim up the side of the foot that has a problem. Sometimes you need to run two of these up. The big thing is to see where the veins are on the foot/ankle/leg. You can also effectively fix the way the liner works with your foot by putting foam under the laces.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Had the same problem with a pair of Celsius CLS-5's. Loved everything about the boot but the pressure points were unbareable. The only solution I could come up with was new boots.

But if I had the same problem today I'd buy some heat moldable liners. Remind looks like the best option.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Cut the liner. What you do is slit an x over the ankle bone, pull some foam out. Then put a donut around the ankle bone you might need to trim this a bit give or take. Also you can't effectively "punch" a snowboard boot due to how it's built it's not a ski boot. These guys are trying ski shit on a snowboard boot. Then you need to run a foam shim up the side of the foot that has a problem. Sometimes you need to run two of these up. The big thing is to see where the veins are on the foot/ankle/leg. You can also effectively fix the way the liner works with your foot by putting foam under the laces.


thanks for the advice BA.


----------



## j_zvika (Aug 17, 2019)

schmitty34 said:


> I bought a pair of Ride Insanos last Spring. They felt great in the shop and even felt good the rest of last year (probably 5 or 6 days on the hill).
> 
> Early this year I started getting terrible pressure points on the very tip of each inside ankle bone. I can manage through the day with it hurting like hell, but it's bad enough that my ankle bones are sensitive to the touch for a few days after riding. Multiple days back to back gets pretty painful.
> 
> ...


Hi
I had a similar problem last week after riding a week in Chile. Ended the week with a big wound on the medial part of my ankle. 
I found out it is the metal part securing the cable to the boot's wall which is now protruding into the boot.

Of note- this is the third winter I am riding the same boots. First time I had a problem.


----------

